# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  الخطوات الصحيحة لبدء مشروووعي ؟؟؟ بلييييز

## عبورة الدلوعة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،، 
تاجراتي العزيزات حابه اكون تاجرة مثلكم
وعندي فكرة مشروع لفتح صالون نسائي ...
وماعندي اي فكرة يعني مثلا اول شي ادور مكان
او اظهر رخصة تجارية ومن وين ساعدوني
انا مااعرف هذه الامووور 
ماهي الخطوات المناسبة لبدء المشروع 
ماشاء الله كلكم تاجرات فاهمات 
ساعدوني انا التاجرة الصغيرة لاصبح مثلكم ......

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## ميـ أم ـودي

الغالية شوفي دراسة الجدول لمشاريع مختلفة هنيه في القسم 
مرة قريت دراسة جدول عن صالون نسائي إن شاء الله يساعدج هالموضوع .. 
بالتوفيج إن شاء الله ..

----------


## :شجون الليل:

بنظري الاشياء المهمه اللي لازم تحسبينها ..

الموقع 
الرخصه 
وشو الشي اللي راح يميز الصالون 
عدد الموظفات في الصالون .. وراتب كل وحده 
الادوات وغير الاشياء اللي يحتاجها الصالون 

لازم تقدرين مدخول الصالون كل شهر وهل انه بيغطي هذي المصاريف اللي اندفعت فوق .. 
هذي الاشياء كلها تححطينها في بالج 

وربي يوفقج ان شاء الله

----------


## عبورة الدلوعة

مشكوووورات بنات اوكي بس الحين الرخصة من وين تكون وهل يوم اسير عشان الرخصة لازم اكون اخترت المكان والا لازم قبل اطلع الرخصة ...

----------


## &هجير&

ما عند علم اختي السموحه منج

----------


## "شموخ"

اسم المشروع :- صالون نسائي 
الفكرة :- 
صالون نسائي لتقديم خدمات مخصصة للنساء مثل قص لشعر وغيرها 
خصائص ومدخلات المشروع: 
الموقع مساحة لاتقل عن 100 مترمربع 
الالات ومعدات كرسي حلاقه وادوات يدوية والة بخار ومكيف هواء وغيرها 
القوة العاملة مديرة المشروع -اخصائية قص شعر ومكياج - اخصائية خياطه وتفصيل - اخصائية تطريز- عاملة مساعدة ونظافه - 
المواد الخام مساحيق مكياج وكريمات - 
المرافق والتسهيلات كهرباء - ماء 

مخرجات المشروع: 
المنتج / الخدمة خدمة قص الشعر وعمل المكياج 

أهم الخصائص المالية : خلاصة المشروع 
تكلفة المشروع 101636 تكلفة الأصول الثابته 84500
رأس المال العامل 8636 مصروفات التأسيس 8500
الربح المتوقع في السنه الأولى 947 معدل العائد على الإستثمار في السنة الأولى 0.93%
الربح المتوقع في السنه الثناية ي السنة الثانية 102916 معدل العائد على الإستثمار في السنة الثانية 101%
الربح المتوقع في السنة الثالثه 130994 معدل العائد على الاستثمار في السنة الثالثه 128%
الربح المتوقع في السنة الرابعة 159072 معدل العائد على الاستثمار في السنة الرابعة 156%
الربح المتوقع في السنة الخامسة 187150 معدل العائد على الاستثمار في السنة الخامسة 184%



قائمة الايرادات والتكاليف 
برنامج الايرادات 
المنتج /الخدمة الكمية الشهرية قيمة الوحدة اجمالي الايراد الشهري اجمالي الايراد السنوي 
قص الشعر 50 100 5000 60000 
مكياج 50 100 5000 60000 
صبغ الشعر 50 100 5000 60000 
الاستشوار 50 100 5000 60000 
تجهيز العرائس 5 1800 9000 10800 
تنظيف البشره 50 50 2500 30000 
حمام مغربي بدي كير حلاوة 40 100 4000 48000 
اعمال اخرى 10 100 1000 12000 
اجمالي الايرادات 56500 678000 

التكاليف 
تكاليف الخامات او قيمة المشتريات 
البند الكمية الشهرية تكلفة الوحدة اجمالي التكلفة الشهرية اجمالي التكلفه السنوية 
أدوات صبغ شعر 10 100 1000 12000 
ادوات مكياج 10 200 2000 24000 
كريمات وزيوت 10 200 2000 24000 
مواد اخرى 10 200 2000 24000 
الاجمالي 11000 132000 

الرواتب والاجور 
الوظيفة العدد الراتب الشهري اجمالي الرواتب الشهرية اجمالي الرواتب السنوية 
اخصائية قص شعر شعر ومكياج 2 3000 6000 72000 
اخصائية عناية بالبشره 1 3000 3000 36000 
مديرة المشروع 1 3000 3000 36000 
عاملة مساعده 2 1500 3000 36000 
عاملة نظافة 1 1000 1000 12000 
الاجمالي 25000 300000 

الايجارات 
الاصل قيمة الايجار السنوية قيمة الايجار الشهري 
مساحة 100م مربع 30000 2500 


المصاريف الادارية 
البند التكلفة السنوية التكلفة الشهرية 
رسوم تراخيص 1000 83 
مصروفات محاسبية 3600 300 
مصروفات تسويق سنوي 3600 300 
ادوات مكتبية وقرطاسية 2000 167 
علاقات عامة وضيافة 3600 300 
مصروفات الهاتف والموبايل3600 300 
الاجمالي 17400 1450 


تكاليف المرافق والطاقه 
البند التكلفة الشهرية التكلفة السنوية 
المياه 130 1560 
الكهرباء 1000 12000 
الاجمالي 1130 13560 


تكاليف الصيانة والقطع 
البند التكلفة السنوية التكلفة الشهرية 
صيانة دورية 500 42 


تكاليف التشغيل ماعدا الاهلاك 
البند التكلفة السنوية التكلفةالشهرية
الرواتب والاجور 300000 25000
الايجارات 30000 2500
المصاريف الادارية 17400 1450
تكاليف المرافق والطاقة 13560 1130 
تكاليف الصيانة وقطع الغيار 500 42 
المجموع 493460 41122 
احتياطي 5% من اجمالي تكاليف التشغيل 24673 2056.1 
اجمالي تكاليف التشغيل التشغيل +الاحتياطي 518133 43178.1 



قائمة الاصول والخصوم التفصيلية 
الاصول المتداولة له (راس المال العامل ) 
البند التكلفة 
النقدية 2158.905 
ذمم 2158.905 
مخزون بانواعه 4317.81 
الاجمالي 8635.62 

الاصول الثابتة 
الالات والمعدات 
البند الكمية السعر اجمالي التكلفة نسبة الاهلاك قيمة الاهلاك
ادوات اخرى 3 1000 3000 10% 300
كراسي صبغ وقصرالشعر 5 2000 10000 10% 1000
الة بخار 2 1000 2000 10% 200
الة صبغ الشعر 2 1500 3000 10% 300
نظام صوتي ومرئي 1 2000 2000 10% 200
مكيفات هواء 5 1200 6000 10% 600
معدات اخرى 2 2000 4000 10% 400
الاجمالي 35000 3500


الاثاث 
البند الكمية السعر اجمالي التكلفة نسبة الاهلاك قيمة الاهلاك
اطقم كنب 3 1500 4500 10 450


اصول اخرى 
البند الكمية السعر اجمالي التكلفة نسبة الاهلاك قيمة الاهلاك
ديكور داخلي 1 45000 45000 20% 9000


الاصول الثابتة 
البند التكلفة اهلاك سنوي اهلاك شهري 
الالات ومعدات 35000 3500 292 
الاثاث 4500 450 38 
اصول اخرى 45000 9000 750 
الاجمالي 84500 12950 1080 


مصروفات التاسيس 
البند التكلفة
اعداد دراسةالجدوى 2000
مصروفات استقدام عماله 3000
رسوم تسجيل 2000
مصروفات تاسيس اخرى 1500
الاجمالي 8500


راس المال المستثمر 
البند القيمة
اصول متداوله 8636
اصول ثابته 84500
مصروفات تاسيس 8500
الاجمالي 101636


الخصوم وحقوق الملكية 
البند تفصيل القيمة 
تمويل شخصي قيمة التمويل 101636 




ميزانية عمومية افتتاحية 
اصول جزئي اجمالي خصوم وحقوق الملكية جزئي اجمالي 
اصول متداولة خصوم متداولة 
نقدية 2158.905 قروض 0 
مدينون 2158.905 موردون 0 
مخزون 4317.81 

مجموع الاصول المتداوله 8636 مجموع الخصوم المتداولة 0 
اصول ثابته خصوم طويلة الاجل 0 
اثاث 4500 
الالات ومعدات 35000 مجموع الخصوم 0 
اصول ثابته اخرى رى 53500 
مجموع الاصول ل الثابته 93000 حقوق الملكية (راس المال) 101636 
مجموع الاصول 101636 مجموع الخصوم وحقوق الملكية 101636 


قائمة الدخل المتوقع للسنة الاولى 
الشهر 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 السنة 1
الطاقة الانتاجية 50% 55% 60% 60% 65% 65% 70% 70% 70% 80% 80% 80% 
الايرادات 28250 31075 33900 33900 36725 36725 39550 39550 39550 45200 45200 45200 
خصم وردوات 282.5 311 339 339 367 367 395.5 395.5 395.5 452 452 452 
عمولات بيع 282.5 311 339 339 367 367 395.5 395.5 452 452 452 
صافي الايراد 28815 31697 34578 34578 37459 37459 40341 40341 40341 46104 46104 46104 463921
التكاليف 
تكلفة الخامات 5500 6050 6600 6600 7150 7150 7700 7700 7700 8800 8800 8800 
الرواتب 25000 25000 25000 25000 25000 25000 25000 25000 25000 25000 25000 25000 
الايجارات 2500 2500 2500 2500 2500 2500 2500 2500 2500 2500 2500 2500 
م ادارية 1450 1450 1450 1450 1450 1450 1450 1450 1450 1450 1450 1450 
ت المرافق 1130 1130 1130 1130 1130 1130 1130 1130 1130 1130 1130 1130 
ت الصيانه 42 42 42 42 42 42 42 42 42 42 42 42 
اهلاك الاصول 1080 1080 1080 1080 1080 1080 1080 1080 1080 1080 1080 1080 
اجمالي التكاليف 36702 37252 37802 37802 38352 38352 38902 38902 38902 40002 40002 40002 462974
صافي الربح 947


قائمة الدخل المتوقع لخمس سنوات 
السنة 1 2 3 4 5 
الطاقة الانتاجية 85% 90% $95 100% 
الايرادات 454825 576300 610200 644100 678000 
خصم وردوات 4548 5763 6102 6441 6780 
عمولات بيع 4548 5763 6102 6441 6780 
صافي الايراد 463921 587826 622404 656982 691560 
التكاليف 
تكلفة الخامات 88550 110500 117000 123500 130000 
الرواتب 300000 
الايجارات 30000 
م ادارية 17400 
ت المرافق 13560 
ت الصيانه 500 
اهلاك الاصول 12950 
اجمالي التكاليف 462974 484910 319410 497910 504410 
صافي الربح 947 102916 130994 159072 187150 


هذي دراسة تفصيلية لمشروع صالون لكل من طلب مني دراسة من هذا النوع 
وهى دراسة تقريبيه واعتمد عليها من سؤال اصحاب الاختاص وهذي الدراسة تبين دراسه جدوى وانتي ادرسي وضعج وحاولي تعدلين في البنود ..

ان شاء الله افدتج

----------


## عبورة الدلوعة

مشكووووورة ياشموخ :12 (42): 
بس عندي سؤال واحد 
الرخصة التجارية من وين
وهل لازم اطلعها قبل 
والا بعد اختيار المكان ؟؟؟؟

----------


## # ميمي#

اممممممممممممممممممم 

ماقصرت الاخت

----------

